# NIGHTCRAWLER & OTHER TALES OF DARKNESS - 99c Sale



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Enter a strange world where swimmers keep on disappearing from a perfectly calm stretch of sun-drenched coastline. Where the fog around you seems to come alive. Where a mother will do anything her small child wants. Where a group of people on a beach are not quite who they seem to be.

A Halloween mask turns out to have dreadful powers. An empty room is not completely that. A ghost appears just once, but haunts you for your entire life. A tiny, petite woman commits awful crimes of violence she scarcely seems capable of.

And what exactly is that crawling around on your roof at night?

13 new stories of supernatural suspense and terror from the author of Three Dozen Terrifying Tales.

_"A master of the art" ... Black Static magazine.

"Once again Richards confirms his superb storytelling skill" ... SF Site.

"A hell of a writer, one of today's masters of dark fiction" ... Horror World._

NIGHTCRAWLER & OTHER TALES OF DARKNESS is available exclusively on Amazon Kindle, through Kindle Unlimited or as a paperback.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Here's another chance to take a look at it.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

NIGHTCRAWLER & OTHER TALES OF DARKNESS includes 6 new stories written specially for this collection.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

!2 different types of darkness, supernatural and otherwise.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Get this eBook for a great low price.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

6 of the stories in this new collection were written specially for this book.


----------



## lewyss (Oct 10, 2020)

i am delighted to be part of this forum.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Me too. And to have my latest collection displayed on it.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

All new fiction with 6  of the stories written specially for this collection.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And it's available to read on KU too.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And that is still the case coming up to Xmas.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Plenty of great reading for over the Holiday Season.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And into 2021 as well.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

NIGHTCRAWLER can be read on KU too.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

13 chilling stories, 7 of them brand new.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And all available to read on KU.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Tales of supernatural dread, first published in magazines like Weird Tales and Cemetery Dance.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And all of it at the lowest price that Amazon allows.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And that is still the case.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Yes, this highly-praised book of short dark fiction is Free Today.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And it's also available to read on KU.

NIGHTCRAWLER & OTHER TALES OF DARKNESS


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Most of my novels and collections are available to read on KU, including this brand-new one.

NIGHTCRAWLER & OTHER TALES OF DARKNESS


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Which can be bought at a Special Offer Price as well.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Some great reading for very little expense. Check it out.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Great value at a Special Offer price.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

And with my other collections combined, you get a month's reading of supernatural and horror fiction ... all of it available on KU.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Or available at Special Offer prices.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Only $2.99 for some great new horror stories.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Stories mostly from top magazines and anthologies, plus some brand-new ones ... a treat for horror fiction fans.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Available on Kindle, as a trade paperback, or to read on KU.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Most of my novels and collections on Kindle are available in eBook or as a trade paperback, including this one.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

This well-received collection is at Sale Price for a limited time only.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Available on Kindle, as a paperback, or to read on KU.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Available on Kindle for just $2.99 ... or as a paperback or on KU.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

This new collection is On Sale for a limited time only.


----------

